# Is writing essays on a blog a bad idea if you want to get them published?



## laim (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi all.  I'm new to the forums and have found some great information already so thanks to everyone.  I'm looking forward to becoming an active member on the forum. 

I had one question about blogs and publishing.  I have written a lot of creative non-fiction personal essays, and I think at some point down the road, it'd be neat to try and publish a collection of them.  I started a blog on wordpress.com with the goal of posting one per week.  It's mostly friends of mine who read it (who click through when I post on Facebook that there's a new entry).

I spoke to someone at Writers' Relief to learn more about the submission/publication process.  The woman I spoke to said that I should not post my essays on a blog though because it'll be harder to get literary journals to publish my work if it's already available online somewhere.  I guess I can see her point, but does that sound right to you all?  

I'm totally new at this and know literally nothing so any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,

Matt


----------

